# Campagnolo Veloce SS/FG crank?



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Would a Campagnolo Veloce triple make a decent single speed/fixie crank? How about chainline? I was looking to run a 42 tooth on the front, and the Veloce has a 42t middle ring.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I am using a triple 42 ring on a centaur double. Your trip middle ring should work just as well. I'm running 42x17 singlespeed.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

*which BB width*

Cool, thanks. I bought the crank, now I need to figure out which bottom bracket I need. There is a 102, 111, and 115.5. How do I know which one will make the best chainline?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

A campy triple regularly takes a 111. If you are putting it on a restored frame with a 130 rear that will probably work ok. You will probably have to just try it out and see. I have the centaur crank on a 11 bottom bracket and the rear wheel is an ENO hub, so that works out. If you are using the regular campy hub with one cog and spacers, you can adjust the chainline easily.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Two things to watch out for with Campagnolo cranks: one, chainline is less adjustable than with some others, because they stuck for so long to just a very few BB spindle lengths, and aftermarket BBs are few and far between and often wildly inferior to the original. And two, chainrings can be even tougher to come by. Salsa used to make a great one in a slew of different tooth counts, but QBP has stopped stocking them, which I assume means they're gone. Apparently some other companies (Vuelta comes to mind? I think BTI stocks them...) have gotten in the 135-BCD game, but I've yet to see the results of this.

I have an alloy Record crank that I won't let go of for love nor money, and a few Salsa rings hanging around. I'm glad I got them when I did. But if you're looking at cheap, aftermarket cranks to convert to fixed-gear use, better to go with, e.g., Shimano 600s or some other old workhorse crank.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

miche makes excellent 1/8" 135mm rings and a campy double with the ring on the outside and the matching 111mm BB produces a nearly perfect chainline.

note: the higher-end doubles (record, chorus) take 102mm BBs but produce the same chainline. also, i would have thought that the 115mm BB was the appropriate size for a triple, but i've never run one so i can't say for sure.

below is a centaur carbon square-taper double, which came with the really nice ultradrive teflon-coated chainrings. i got the crankset on a $99 nashbar blowout, sold the rings for ~$75, bought the miche ring for ~$40, centaur BB for $60 = campy carbon fixed-gear crank for a buck and a quarter (ok, a bit more w/shipping).


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, the crank that I bought already has a 42 tooth middle ring. Acourding to one place that sells Campy, the 115.5 is for the triple, and the 111 is for the double.

So the triple crank must have more of a bend in the fingers, in order to make room for the third ring. Am I correct in that? If that is true, then I would think the 111 would do the trick, but the place I talked to said I may need the 102. That seems like quite a big jump to me..??


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The 111 is for the Centaur/Veloce double. The 115 is for the triple models. The 102 was exclusively for the Record/Chorus models and a Veloce would likely "bottom out."


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

you may run into interference issues between the ring and/or spider ('fingers') and the chainstay if you use a non-spec spindle length...almost certainly with the 102, which will move the crank ~6mm closer to the frame. every frame is different. no way to tell but to bolt it up.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

dookie said:


> miche makes excellent 1/8" 135mm rings...


But ONLY 1/8". I recycle good chains from my good bike (which has lots of gears) as bad chains on my bad bike (which has not).


----------

